

Show HN: open source congress tracking application - bhelx
http://congresstrack.org/
It&#x27;s basically a just a mailing list that subscribes you to the votes of your congress members. It&#x27;s free to sign up and easy to unsubscribe.<p>I had initially written this as a script and decided to put it behind a web interface so others could use it.<p>Here is the repo:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bhelx&#x2F;congress_track&#x2F;<p>Needs a mobile responsive layout and will probably have bugs.
======
d1_mo
Really cool app, but will it be around? Any plans to monetize it?

~~~
bhelx
Thank you. No plans to monetize it. It's been running for about a month and
it's fairly low maintenance. I find it really useful myself so I have an
incentive to keep it running.

I'm currently only spending a couple dollars a month on the heroku costs but
wouldn't mind paying more if people actually found it useful. If the financial
burden was ever enough I'd just take donations. I doubt it will get that far
though.

